# Aereo Wants to be Condisered a "Multichannel Video Programming Distrubutor"



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

See:

https://www.aereo.com/

and

http://apps.fcc.gov/ecfs/document/view?id=60000972464

Other Articles:

http://consumerist.com/2014/10/13/aereo-to-fcc-no-really-were-a-cable-company-now-treat-us-like-one-pretty-please/
http://fortune.com/2014/10/14/aereo-investors-have-not-yet-given-up-the-ghost/
https://news.google.com/news?ncl=dgZDJALTzg8B_IMrZ04QCVOmnQqZM&q=aereo&lr=English&hl=en&sa=X&ei=lTRBVIevObS1sQSr_oGAAg&ved=0CCYQqgIwAQ


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

jsk said:


> https://www.aereo.com/





> Last June, the United States Supreme Court reversed a lower court decision in favor of Aereo. We have since paused operations nationally and have been working diligently to create a path forward for the company.
> 
> On Friday, we filed a required ex-parte notice disclosing our recent conversations with the Federal Communications Commission (FCC), where we expressed our support for including a narrow category of online video services, whose facilities deliver to subscribers linear channels of video programming such as local, over-the-air broadcast programming, within the FCC's definition of a Multichannel Video Programming Distributor (MVPD). You can read our filing here.
> 
> ...


Being treated the same as cable and/or satellite means having the same responsibilities as cable and/or satellite. Including being required to carry channels the company doesn't want to carry (those that elect "must carry" in any market served) and paying royalties to local stations that choose to allow carriage under consent to carry.

Aereo was already respecting market boundaries, which is a step in the right direction.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Aereo is a joke. If that company does not like ones billing address you can not get service from these peeps. I doubt this company will last very long.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Aereo was NOT a service to get any station you want online, if you didn't live in a market where they had service you couldn't get it. At no point did they claim to give you out of market stations.

It catered to people who either had crappy OTA signals or wanted to watch TV on the go via their cell phone. The problem was they didn't get permission from the stations and tried to use a technical loophole to do it. They lost that battle and were shutdown, now they're trying to relaunch by playing by the same rules cable and satellite providers use. They'll also need to follow extra things like must carry and retrans consent, closed captioning, pass the SAP feed in any market mandated by the disability act, among other things. They'll also have to make sure Nielsen's embedded signals aren't lost in encoding process so anyone with Aereo that's part of the Nielsen survey will be counted if they're watching TV via Aereo instead of OTA or cable or sat.

A big problem though is not even the networks have streaming rights to all their programming. Just look at WatchESPN or Fox Sports Go, because of the NFL's exclusive deal with Verizon Wireless they can't provide NFL games to mobile phones, while CBS's new service didn't get any streaming rights for the NFL. WatchABC goes to a scoreboard anytime sports highlights are on because of rights issues. WatchABC and CBS also have to blackout some syndicated shows. Would Aereo operating as a over the top cable company override this or will they have to play nice with the rights holders and restrict the devices for certain programming?


----------

